# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Jess Greenberg Videos

## Knightkore



----------

Crunch (10-26-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

She does very well on that there gitar. 


Nice rack too.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

She gets a lot of reverb through those boobalotsies.

----------

Knightkore (10-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Crunch

She is a real hottie.

----------

Knightkore (10-26-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

She has nice lips.  But she can't play or sing Hendrix for shit.

----------

Knightkore (10-26-2017),Rita Marley (05-07-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> She has nice lips.  But she can't play or sing Hendrix for shit.

----------

Knightkore (10-26-2017),Kris P Bacon (05-02-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> She has nice lips.  But she can't play or sing Hendrix for shit.


You're paying attention to the wrong.....um.....mesmerizing area.....

----------

Crunch (10-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Crunch

> 


Happy dog is happy.

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Crunch (10-31-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

I know @Knightkore likes the harder edged stuff......

----------

Knightkore (10-31-2017)

----------


## Crunch

>

----------

Knightkore (11-02-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

> 


Okay THIS one seems to have her vocals matching up with the song.  Her playing is spot on.  Not bad for an acoustic with most of this songs, her voice isn't quite as strong for some of the other songs but this one.....guitar playing, vocals & performance all lines up wonderfully.....

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


paul should sue

----------


## Knightkore

> paul should sue


You're looking.....er.....listening to the wrong area..... :Sofa: 

It is the special maracas you are supposed to pay attention to.....and then everything else falls into place.

Think eye candy not always ear candy.  Though she does well on some of the songs.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

